

10 things I've learnt about link bait - derrida
https://jones.wordpress.com/2012/03/22/10-things-ive-learn-about-link-bait/

======
Sword_Monkey
Just got trolled, and I like the point the troll makes, it's a good troll
which is rare these days.

